# WW / SW / Weigh loss help please!



## Sharon Barker (Jun 3, 2018)

Hey folks, 

I'm desperate for some weight loss advice please. I've been a T1 diabetic for 5.5 years and this last 6 months weight loss is becoming a nightmare. It started at Christmas when I was having real trouble controlling my sugars and had to use a corrective dose on and off for three months. I've seen my DSN in realtion to this and have changed my bosal insulin from levemir to tresiba and she's added metformin. This combination is working like a dream and my insulin ratios have decreased from 3-10 carbs to 1-1 which is amazing! 

However, I still cant lose weight, I've been following the NHS advice and eating 1400 calories a day, walking a minimum of 10,000 steps and running twice a week. However my weight is increasing, its not muscle mass as my clothes are getting tighter. I'm so fed up and demorialised, its the first time since diagnosis where I want to curl in a ball an weep. 

Does anyone have any encouraging stories for weight loss using Slimming World or Weight Watchers? Others have suggested the keto diet but I'd like more food flexibility than this offers. 

Thanks in advance, I look forward to any responses. 

xxx


----------



## Northerner (Jun 3, 2018)

Hi Sharon, welcome to the forum  I can't offer any advice regarding SW or WW, but hopefully someone will be along who can. Have you tried starting a Food Diary and determining what your actual total daily carb intake is? I know many people (of all Types) have found that reducing carbs and concentrating on that rather than calories is a much more successful approach. You don't necessarily need to go in all guns blazing and radically reduce things, just make gradual changes that you can sustain - your tastes will change in quite a short period of time, it can be surprising! Also, by reducing carbs you will be reducing your insulin requirements, which will reduce the likelihood of 'unused' energy from food being converted to fat. There are lots of low-carb alternatives to popular foods discussed in the Food and Recipes section, so have a browse - it doesn't mean you have to have a boring and restrictive diet! 

 It sounds like you are doing really well on the exercise front, so well done!


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 4, 2018)

There is a big difference between T1 & T2. T1 you actually put weight on when your body is fit & well (running right). When ill you loose weight. I . Sounds mad but T2 is different. Good luck Sharon.


----------



## Stitch147 (Jun 7, 2018)

Hi, I lost almost 7 stone following weight watchers before I was diagnosed as being diabetic. I wanted to lose weight as diabetes ran in my family. I found it very easy to follow.


----------

